# Besides Luther and Calvin...



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 8, 2003)

Who do you believe has affected your walk with Christ most in your reading through church history up until 1700?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 8, 2003)

Thomas Vincent
The True Christian's Love to the Unseen Christ. 

or

Edward Fisher
The Marrow of Modern Divinity

Sorry, I know I was only suppose to pick one but it's so hard to decide between these 2. 

Patrick


----------



## JohnV (Dec 8, 2003)

Augustine. I've read City of God a couple of times, 3 or 4 I think, and Confessions at least as many times. But it's the context of another century, another time, but the same faith, that has impressed upon me the timelessness of God's Word, as well as that he fearlessly takes on the world-view of his day with clear and sound answers to the objections raised by Marcellinus.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 8, 2003)

Hands down it is Owen. Everyone always thinks of his &quot;Death of Death,&quot; which is great, but his works on the Holy Spirit and on Sin are priceless.


----------



## Reena Wilms (Dec 8, 2003)

Diary of David Brainerd and all the works of Ralph Erskine!!!:thumbup:

Ralph.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 8, 2003)

aw pink and augustine


----------



## cupotea (Dec 12, 2003)

Easily Jonathan Edwards; Come on, folks!

http://www.jonathanedwards.com


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 12, 2003)

I would choose Edwards but we are suppose to pick some BEFORE 1700.


----------



## Reena Wilms (Dec 15, 2003)

GOSPEL WORSHIP - JEREMIAH BURROUGHS :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## love2read (Jan 16, 2004)

uuuhmmm, church history up to 1700 right?

That has to be Christ for me, I love His works, you can read them from Matthew to John and then some in Acts and Revelation.... His words are the best.

After Him I think Paul...

sorry just had to :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

Sartre, Kierkegaard, and Dostoevsky.


----------



## TheonomyNZ (Feb 2, 2004)

Tyndale gave us the English Bible! (or at least, the one that became the basis for the KJV and later versions, minus a few books that he did not complete before the Roman church murdered him).

[Edited on 2/2/2004 by TheonomyNZ]


----------



## puriteen18 (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd have to say Bunyan (1628-1688) and I'll go ahead and slide Keach in there(1640- 1704) even if he did go over the 1700 mark a bit. 

But I suppose Gill wouldn't quite make it in (1697- 1771).





[Edited on 2-4-2004 by puriteen18]


----------



## cupotea (Mar 19, 2004)

Edwards


----------



## cupotea (Mar 20, 2004)

So how do you choose?  There are so many that narrowing it down to one is nigh unto impossible. I would have to go with John Owen for his treatise on remaining sin and Death of Death in the Death of Christ. Bunyan would tie for Pilgrim's Progress and many of his other works, all of which (except his poetry) are excellent.

[Edited on 3-21-2004 by ss385tm]


----------



## lkjohnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Bunyan, without a doubt.


----------



## Preach (Mar 25, 2004)

Probably John Newton. His letters and other writings make for tremendous devotional literature. In addition, though he was born three years past the cutoff date (1703), I would say Jonathan Edwards (indirectly). My number one theological mentor is John Gerstner. Gerstner was arguably the second greatest Edwardsean student in the 20th century. Therefore, Edwards influenced me through Gerstner.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 7, 2004)

Spurgeon and Pink

Oh wait I have to pick one. I guess Pink. I bought the Sovereignty of God and it changed my outlook for the better.

[Edited on 4-8-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*Spurgeon*

Seems like a friend to me. Looking forward to thanking him personally.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Luther and Calvin*

Besides Edwards, William Gutherie the Christians Great Interest probably next to the Bible, the best book I have ever read.


----------

